# How deep is the James by college creek?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

How deep is the James by college creek?

I've been wanting to head north and try and catch bigger cats and I heard the mouth of college creek is pretty deep. Anyone know how deep it may be?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Dunno, scared to wade or swim there. The current rips through there with the tide. Several people have drowned there. Fast current + narrow water way, probably pretty deep.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It is 13 to 20 ft deep at the beach near the bridge at the parkway but shallows up to 3 to 5 ft as it enters the James. On days with a good tide running, the current is swift. You sometimes need 6 to 8 Oz to hold bottom.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

While you are up that way, you may want to check out Jamestown Beach Park just up the road where the ferry runs. I haven't been there since they have re-done it, but they added a designated fishing area on the little "finger" of land that goes out next to the bridge. May be a good spot to try sometime. They also have a spot to launch kayaks. I plan to check it out soon myself:









http://www.jamescitycountyva.gov/recreation/parks/jamestown-beach.html


----------



## jimrup85 (May 28, 2015)

Not that familiar with the area, but looked on the NOAA website at the nautical charts. Here's a link to the chart that covers that area. There's an inset on the right side of the chart that shows College Creek depths and the main chart shows the James River in that area.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12248.shtml


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks guys and it looks to be 20 to 13ft deep and 36 ft deep further north of the creek.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Marv - There is another really good spot besides CP and Jamestown. I sent you a PM. I have never been during the summer but in the spring its a killer spot.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Jun 23, 2015)

Need directions myself or just an address if possible wouldnt mind taking the family out with my gimp self and play with some big cats


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

woundedwarrior said:


> Need directions myself or just an address if possible wouldnt mind taking the family out with my gimp self and play with some big cats


If you are a woundedwarrior, I will do better then give you directions... I will personally take you there. Thanks for your service! 

But I have to warn you, like I said... its a great fishing spot in the spring. Never fished it in the summer. In the summer I like to go farther up north.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

woundedwarrior said:


> Need directions myself or just an address if possible wouldnt mind taking the family out with my gimp self and play with some big cats


 At the colonial parkway there is a beach by college creek. Some people go there to swim and some go fish. If I walk near the end of the beach by the bridge it should be deeper water. Most of my fishing in the James has been in 2 to 4 ft of water. Down by that bridge it is about 20ft on entrance side and 13ft on the other side of bridge. If I don't go down to CBBT I might pay it a visit and bring my 80lb braid lines and heavier gear. Hopefully a big catfish comes my way and maybe a 50+LB. :fishing:


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

rwh said:


> While you are up that way, you may want to check out Jamestown Beach Park just up the road where the ferry runs. I haven't been there since they have re-done it, but they added a designated fishing area on the little "finger" of land that goes out next to the bridge. May be a good spot to try sometime. They also have a spot to launch kayaks. I plan to check it out soon myself:
> 
> View attachment 15947
> 
> ...


fished that spot back in High School a lot, mind you that was 20 yrs ago. We caught a fair amount of crocker, sm stripers and catfish. Nothing more then a few pounds. Mainly at night


----------

